# התהפכתי מצד לצד כל הלילה



## cfu507

Hi, how can I say it in English:
I couldn't sleep 
התהפכתי מצד לצד כל הלילה

Thank you


----------



## Mjolnir

I kept rolling over all night long.


----------



## elroy

The common phrase is _to toss and turn_.

_I tossed and turned all night._


----------



## Mjolnir

I missed the "I couldn't sleep" part 

If he only wanted to translate "התהפכתי מצד לצד כל הלילה", "tossed and turned all night" wouldn't be correct, would it?


----------



## elroy

Mjolnir said:


> If he only wanted to translate "התהפכתי מצד לצד כל הלילה", "tossed and turned all night" wouldn't be correct, would it?


 Hm... I can't really think of a context in which it wouldn't.  Can you?


----------



## Mjolnir

What if he was rolling over all night while he was sleeping?

According to to http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/toss+and+turn, "toss and turn" means "to be unable to sleep because of worrying".

What if he's sleeping, but still rolling over?


----------



## elroy

Well, if you were rolling over while you were sleeping, you wouldn't really know that, would you? 

But I think I get your point.  If you _remember_ rolling over a lot, you could say "I kept rolling over last night."


----------



## Mjolnir

elroy said:


> Well, if you were rolling over while you were sleeping, you wouldn't really know that, would you?
> 
> Maybe your wife saw you rolling over a lot and told you in the morning
> 
> But I think I get your point.  If you _remember_ rolling over a lot, you could say "I kept rolling over last night."
> 
> Great


----------



## david314

elroy said:


> The common phrase is _to toss and turn_.
> 
> _I *tossed and turned* all night.  _


 גם אני מסכים


----------



## 2PieRad

Hello,

Just need a quick clarification.

To convey _tossed and turned (and couldn't sleep) all night long_, is this sufficient? התהפכתי כל הלילה
Or is מצד לצד also necessary, or perhaps more emphatic?

Thanks


----------



## amikama

It might be understood in this context, but I think that it's less idiomatic.


----------

